# Frogs & Toads > Budgett's Frogs >  Budgett's Frog Enclosure Siza

## Christian Debono

Hi I got my baby Budgett's frog a week ago and I have a question about size?
Is 30 cm by 30 cm enough for him ?

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> Hi I got my baby Budgett's frog a week ago and I have a question about size?
> Is 30 cm by 30 cm enough for him ?



Use a 10 gallon tank. It will need to be 50 cm long.

----------

